# iam not a peta nutter but c,mon



## colinbradbury (Nov 16, 2008)

now iam not a hardcore animal actaivst , but some things do make me wonder what on earth makes people tick .

who has a genuine use for these 

Animal Faces, Fox, Coyote, Badger or Animal Heads or Fox Masks or Coyote Masks or Bear Faces or Black Bear Faces or Black Bear Heads 

maybe there a new design for a clu clux clan hat :devil:


----------



## tanliaza (May 11, 2010)

I'm no activist either, I eat meat & have no problem with by products of the animals slaughtered for food, as far as I'm concerned if an animal is to be killed for us to eat at least use all the animal.

BUT

I do not agree with animals killed for the fur trade etc we don't need it.

& I agree - what possible use is there for these :devil:


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

how would they like it if I wore their face's as a mask! Absolutly shocking! Some of these animals could led happy lives if it wasn't for companies such as these... on the same side there must be buyers so its supply and demand. 
Not sure whats so appealing and im completely disgusted. The fur trade is dispicable, especailly when we- as humans- have the intelligence to realise that if we wear certian things it results in the death of a living being! there are many products we can use that dont have the same effect on others.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

loulou87 said:


> how would they like it if I wore their face's as a mask! Absolutly shocking! Some of these animals could led happy lives if it wasn't for companies such as these... on the same side there must be buyers so its supply and demand.
> Not sure whats so appealing and im completely disgusted. The fur trade is dispicable, especailly when we- as humans- have the intelligence to realise that if we wear certian things it results in the death of a living being! there are many products we can use that dont have the same effect on others.


Well said :notworthy:

There is NO NEED for the fur trade at all, why is it still happening?! There are perfectly good alternatives that don't cause the suffering & pain of innocent animals!

Animal masks, just a disgrace! :devil::censor:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I am hadcore vegan... and i say, find the people who make money from these... and kill them all, then we can wear their faces for a laugh!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

xvickyx said:


> Well said :notworthy:
> 
> There is NO NEED for the fur trade at all, why is it still happening?! *There are perfectly good alternatives that don't cause the suffering & pain of innocent animals!*
> 
> Animal masks, just a disgrace! :devil::censor:


You could say the same for the meat trade though.

In my opinion they're almost as bad as each other.

Still... why there is a demand for animal faces I do not know.

(braces for bigoted meat eating rebuttal :|)


----------



## loulou87 (Sep 10, 2010)

i guess the same could be said, however the meat trade is slightly different as the animals wouldnt exist if there wasnt a demand from meat eaters. 

I understand we may be a little hypocritical saying you can kill for meat but not for masks but the difference is that the meat is used as a primary source of nutrition for many people, it benefits us in a different way to wearing a mask, its for food- a need not fun.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Just Sick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I hate the fur tade but if you read about the animal masks they say ideal for fly fishers etc. I dont like the description of the reject masks, half missing, bullets holes,missing ears, poor sods


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

loulou87 said:


> i guess the same could be said, however the meat trade is slightly different as the animals wouldnt exist if there wasnt a demand from meat eaters.
> 
> I understand we may be a little hypocritical saying you can kill for meat but not for masks but the difference is that the meat is used as a primary source of nutrition for many people, it benefits us in a different way to wearing a mask, its for food- a need not fun.


If they are a by-product of the fur trade (which I highly suspect) then they are not killed for fun but for fashion.

Saying 'I want to eat meat because I don't like the alternatives' is, in my opinion, exactly the same as saying 'I want to wear fur because I don't like the alternatives'.

I can fully understand why people would want to eat meat... it's delicious! And I can understand the attraction to fur. After all, why do we find little (or big!) mammals so cute? Would I wear fur? Certainly not! But I can definitely see the attraction.

Thus, in my humble opinion, these masks are the equivalent of gelatine-based sweets.

If animals are being killed just for their faces then I suppose that is a different story. I cannot see the attraction to these masks and I'd be highly surprised if there was a large enough market for them for animals to be killed/farmed purely for their faces.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

These are obviously headdresses for ceremonial use in Native American culture... I don't approve personally... but they would probably look at me as a white man and say they don't approve of butchering an entire continent of North American Bison for the tongues and hide and leaving the carcass to rot in the sun.

All they would see is '******' lecturing the natives on his customs and traditions. And point out '******'s' failures in nature... and probably rightly so, too.

Not an argument you can win, I'm afraid, regardless of your leaning towards animal ethics.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm just quite pleased that while there is a fur industry, there is one less part of an animal being wasted.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I'm just quite pleased that while there is a fur industry, there is one less part of an animal being wasted.


I agree. If you must kill for fur at least use the whole animal.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

ipreferaflan said:


> I agree. If you must kill for fur at least use the whole animal.


I remember reading something on it. The bones go into bonemeal, meat can be used in pet food and obviously the fur is used as fur.
If they were grown purely for pet food and bone and the fur was a bi-product then I bet noone would have a problem with that.
Not that I agree with the fur industry, but for now I'm happy that little is wasted.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

They are for crazy people who want to pretend they are native Indians ?


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

> The reject ones from China are suitable for hair for fly tying projects or novelty projects, e.g., *use in dangling from a Halloween coat or something.*


*gulp*


----------

